
Critical RCE vulnerabilities patched in Git, SVN and Mercurial - runesoerensen
http://marc.info/?l=git&m=150238802328673&w=2
======
runesoerensen
_" PSA: Update your version control system client NOW."_
[https://twitter.com/adambroach/status/895729717415890944](https://twitter.com/adambroach/status/895729717415890944)

Direct links to the related Subversion and Mercurial announcements:

* hg: [https://www.mercurial-scm.org/pipermail/mercurial/2017-Augus...](https://www.mercurial-scm.org/pipermail/mercurial/2017-August/050522.html)

* svn: [http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/subversion-announce...](http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/subversion-announce/201708.mbox/browser)

